# Canon PowerShot SX260 HS - Best Price in India



## maindola (Jul 25, 2013)

I have checked on the net and its price is ranging from 13-20k. 

Where can I find the best deal?

I have found an old thread where it was sold at around 11k. Is it still available at that price?


----------



## quagmire (Jul 25, 2013)

^Please provide links for all the things you've mentioned.

Buying advice - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/167265-questionnaire-buying-digital-camera.html

SX260 is almost a year old. Wait for SX270/280 to release in India.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2013)

It seems the minimum is 14.5 around ....if u get some coupens u can get it for lesser

Canon Powershot SX260 HS Price in India on Jul 25, 2013 | PriceDekho India


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2013)

Is it? I don't remember it was selling @ 11k. The best I could remember is around 14k.


----------

